# Coolest thing



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Whats the coolest thing you guys and gals out there have fed your piranhas of all kinds, just wondering. The coolest things iver fed them some feeder fish and two koi.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like smelt.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84216

It's amazing how quickly my fish go through it, and how differently they eat it. My rhom eats it from one end and crams it into his mouth, while my pgyos bite it in the center and bend it over double before swalling. It's pretty cool watching my puffer tear into clam meat as well, but that's something else entirely


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

a large piece of catfish fillet, usually i cut everything up to help them get equal shares

and avoid any injuryies, but once a week or so i toss in a large fillet to see a nice little

frenzy


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

I was amazed at my dozen adult redbellies when I fed them floating cichlid pellets. They would hit them with such force they were banging off the lids. Water would splash through the closed lids. Pretty wild to see, a feeding frenzy for fricken' pellets.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Thoughs videos of shoals of P's eating mice looks pretty tight


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

I fed mine a 2.5 inch green terror, and it was awesome. They dispatched all but the head in a little over a minute, and my oscar sucked in the head after the P's were done. Was the first time i fed them something big enough to "frenzy" over.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

mr limpet said:


> I was amazed at my dozen adult redbellies when I fed them floating cichlid pellets. They would hit them with such force they were banging off the lids. Water would splash through the closed lids. Pretty wild to see, a feeding frenzy for fricken' pellets.
> [snapback]1028227[/snapback]​


Ditto ! Pellets also get my rbp's in a feeding frenzy!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My pygos will frenzy over a piece of tilapia even after having eaten their 'fill' of silversides and krill.
It's my favorite thing to feed because you can feed it in little pieces or whole fillets and it is a compact, firm flesh that doesn't fall apart in the water.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mr limpet said:


> I was amazed at my dozen adult redbellies when I fed them floating cichlid pellets. They would hit them with such force they were banging off the lids. Water would splash through the closed lids. Pretty wild to see, a feeding frenzy for fricken' pellets.
> [snapback]1028227[/snapback]​


o yeah how could i forget that, nothing like a 9inche fish hittin the surface for a

cichlid stick, sometimes i for get theres a couple left and i m not paying attention and

they hit the surface and scare the sh*t outta me :laugh:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

a live yellow bullhead catfish i got from the supermarket. very messy but very entertaining.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

i fed my ps a 3 in oscar that was absoultly amazing they started attacking the front like biting his lips. then they attacked the back and just ate every thing other than his head. had to chuck that.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I fed mine one of those huge puffy goldfish. It was expensive, but it was interesting.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I have tried a number of things in the past but once every month or two I will buy 2 dozen large goldfish at a time... quarentine them in my 10 gallon and I feed my serra one at a time and my pygos 3-4 at a time and its ALWAYS a frenzy







... I guess thats the plus to feeding live as treats.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

I like to feed my P some deviened and detailed shrimp every once in a while. if you devein then and take the tail off its easier on the P and a lot less messy. he loves shrimp so much it barely lasts 3 seconds in the tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

beans said:


> i fed my ps a 3 in oscar that was absoultly amazing they started attacking the front like biting his lips. then they attacked the back and just ate every thing other than his head. had to chuck that.
> [snapback]1030210[/snapback]​


That's pretty fucked up, man.
Don't expect any applause from anybody here for that one.









(Holy sh*t, just noticed my next post is gonna make me "Obsessed..." better make it a good one...!)


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

novicimo said:


> I fed mine a 2.5 inch green terror, and it was awesome. They dispatched all but the head in a little over a minute, and my oscar sucked in the head after the P's were done. Was the first time i fed them something big enough to "frenzy" over.
> [snapback]1028843[/snapback]​





oojit said:


> a live yellow bullhead catfish i got from the supermarket. very messy but very entertaining.
> [snapback]1030033[/snapback]​





waspride said:


> I fed mine one of those huge puffy goldfish. It was expensive, but it was interesting.
> [snapback]1030235[/snapback]​





Piranha_man said:


> beans said:
> 
> 
> > i fed my ps a 3 in oscar that was absoultly amazing they started attacking the front like biting his lips. then they attacked the back and just ate every thing other than his head. had to chuck that.
> ...


how is that fucked up? u know over half this site feeds there p's some sort of expencive live food. fish eat fish, part of nature son.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

probably about a 7 in blue gill, it was entertaning.


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

So far the coolest thing I have seen my p's eat has been mice. It so awesome to see them circle underneath...waiting for that right moment...Then swim up to the top in one swift strike, yank the mouse down for the frenzied kill.


----------



## End_Times_Rob (Feb 13, 2005)

beans said:


> i fed my ps a 3 in oscar that was absoultly amazing they started attacking the front like biting his lips. then they attacked the back and just ate every thing other than his head. had to chuck that.
> [snapback]1030210[/snapback]​


I don't know, man.... I wouldn't feed mine an oscar. Oscars have a lot of personality, they're like the dogs of the aquarium world. I think they are "too smart" of an animal to suffer such a horrible end as piranha food.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i used to love feeding mine chiclids 
they were cheap by me and they always looked healthy and sometimes they put up a little fight


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I feed red bellies a mouse years ago, that was pretty cool.

Now a days I prefer frozen food, smelt is cool, sometimes they float and the p's seem to love that sh*t and come to the top.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

A pinky rat was an awesome sight


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Bluegills ..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Smelt I think. I have 5 4" Reds, and If the light in the tank is off, I can hold the smelt at the top and wiggle it once and theyll come rip it right out of my hand.

-Mike


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

anything they eat is pretty cool... i dont get many kicks from live food being eaten live unless its a quick death, otherwise it can drag out cruely for too long.

my piranhas never watch me eat other fish anyway, they take them in the night... although the odd bit of white meat i get to see eaten.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

"my piranhas never watch me eat other fish"

LOL.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

lol, woops


----------

